# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Maillouhana- Looks divine!

## stbartshopper

Updated site-
https://aubergeresorts.com/malliouha...ID=11961176002

----------


## Jeanette

Malliouhana is on my bucket list. Intimate, beautiful, atop a stunning beach, sunsets views, live music and walkable to some of the best Anguillan dining and beach bars...

----------


## amyb

Have enjoyed other Auberge properties. They do a first class job in drop dead gorgeous locations.

----------

